# Help!!!!!!!!!!!



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

I have been Conditioning my fish for two weeks now, on Pellets, some freeze dried blood worms not a lot, and frozen bbs. My male is in the breeding set up I have ( a 20gal, fake plants can't find real, 82F, oak leaves and stirofoam cups) and he won't make a bubblenest . My female is showing breeding stripes and has an egg spot but she is not plump? I have had her in my vase I have in the tank. He flares and dances at her, she will flare once in a great while and she has her had down a lot. I let her out once and he was chasing and nipping at her like crazy and she would swim away and hide untill he would find her. I took her out since she lost her stripes and looked stressed. Did I do something wrong or is this normal? I hope this is enough info. Please help me I am a stressed mommy fish here ahhhh. Any info I would Love.


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

My male seems to be really agressive over her. Is their a way to make him less agressive? Also Why do you have to use Indian almond leaves? What is so speacil about them?


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

when you were conditioning, how did you do it other than the feeding you mentioned above? were you changing water in their jars/tanks everyday?

the male WILL be aggressive to the female and there will be fin nipping and chasing. it is part of the flirting.

IAL release tannins into the water that has good properties and helps the fish to heal, and want to spawn. IALs are native to where bettas come from and it stimulates breeding.

Keep girl in a jar in the tank for 24 hours, then release. A girl I just used didn't show breeding stripes until the next day, but she was nose down. She got chased and nipped at, but she is fine now. The male was more aggressive than my first spawn, but no huge damage was done.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Males dont necessarily make a bubblenest right away, some dont make one until they have eggs in their mouth. Whats your breeding set up like? Do you have enough places for the female to hide?


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

you should try fattening them up on frozen bloodworms


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

My male just started to make a bubblenest, I am so proud of him  lol. I put my female in a jar in the tank yesterday and let her out this morning. There is some chasing on his part and she followed him to the nest once and swam away. She has plenty of places to hide. Thank you guys so much.


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Well his nest popped . Should I leave her in the tank or put her back and try them again later?


----------



## Rocketscissors (Aug 27, 2011)

Leave her in the tank and let nature take its course! I wish you luck!!!


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks, I also added duckweed to the tank and feed them. They seem to be liking each other more its so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocketscissors (Aug 27, 2011)

Yay! That's great, glad to know it's working out!!!


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

She is starting to flare at him more. I am going to purchase IAL for my tank and some more plants for them.


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Should I condition them longer now or still let nature take its course? It's been 4 days since I let her out. She has gotten pump since Thursday. My male is kind of lazy now. He blows one bubble pops it and sits on the top of the tank with his nose up. Is he ok? When she comes near he will chase and flare at her and she will flare back, then he will go back to his sort of nest.


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

Animalfreak said:


> Should I condition them longer now or still let nature take its course? It's been 4 days since I let her out. She has gotten pump since Thursday. My male is kind of lazy now. He blows one bubble pops it and sits on the top of the tank with his nose up. Is he ok? When she comes near he will chase and flare at her and she will flare back, then he will go back to his sort of nest.


he doesn't seem interested anymore? maybe you should try putting a mirror to him, maybe seeing another male will put his mating instincts into gear


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

yeah the sight of another male will get him going... That usually works.


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

I will try that, for a moment I thought for awhile he was going to die on me.


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

Animalfreak said:


> I will try that, for a moment I thought for awhile he was going to die on me.


does he look weak? thats not a good sign, if he's weak already he won't be able to be a good father


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

haha I have a male like that... but he isn't being bred (probably never). He's a rescue >< and then there is Crayola... a fiesty guy who basically has me wondering "is he dead???" lmao!! doesn't even react to my female... or other males....


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Well I tried the mirror and my female was struting her stuff in front of it, while my male was flaring at his reflection in the tank lol My female cracks me up lol .


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

heh heh maybe your female is the man xDD Silly girl. Mine flared only twice when the male pissed her off... she had enough that day, and she made it clear, and he knew it!! Other than that she is soooooooooog gentle. was he doing okay during conditioning? did he look under the weather at all?


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

My male always seems active at night. And feeding time.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hmm, have you left the light on at night? I did and the day after they spawned!! (five times the squeeeeze) It was a tip someone gave me, so I tried it. He also made the nest a gazillion bubbles more -.- which then he only needed half xD


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

They have been together for four days now. I can try to leave the light on tonight. He has not tried to remake his bubblenest yet, which is kind of sad to me. They seem to be getting along together more.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

well she is not in danger, so I suggest trying to keep the light on. then he can 1. still see her
2. make the nest easier.

if no nest by tomorrow, remove her completely from sight. wait a couple days, or a week, let them see each other for a couple days, then overnight he SHOULD make a nest. if so, put her in the vase and do as you did before  Otherwise they just... don't make a good match


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

The only problem I have with the light is that the tank is in my room. My mom's kitten is locked in her crate, since she was hit by a car, so she meows at every little noise or light. Poor little thing had a broken leg and jaw but lived. I don't think the light would bother me but her meowing will.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

aww the poor little kitty. hope she gets better 

Anyways, well you could just go to the removing her part... and do as said. continue to condition for a couple days, and then yeah try again.


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Well I will try the light, but if the kitten drives me crazy, I will take my female out in the morning.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

good idea


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Well no nest, but he noticed the mirror I put up, and he is going back and fourth looking in the mirror. Should I still take her out or leave her in?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Id remove her basically if the male isnt trying to display to her nor build a nest I call it a failed spawn, however I suggest trying to re condition them again for another week or so and it might work  sometimes fish are picky


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

I took her out this morning.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Good  yeah some males kind of have a short attention span loool. Well, during conditioning them (if you have not done this yet, then gives you time to) make infusoria.  Or have you already?  lol


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

I have not, but in my breeding tank I have 2 snails and duckweed. I don't quite understand how to make infusoria.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, what I have in my tank is a huge floating plant (to which my male is keeping his nest he moved) and a potted plant. You have infusoria in there already - but may not be enough. I got a magnifying glass, and sure enough you will see these little critters moving around in there 

What they suggest you do, is take a few glass jars (or cups), and place where there is warmth. Insert water from your tank, plus a piece of lettuce, or a piece of plant from your tank. This takes about a week... if it smells, and just goes cloudy then it's bacteria (apparently) that's as much as I know lol.

What I am doing is adding more floating plants, then boiling an egg so I can give them the egg yolk (used in cloth, like t-shirt material) because it does get complicated and risky 

Apparently your snails also contribute to infusoria apparently


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

I am trying to find out where I can find a floating plant closer to me. I know where I can but it's a drive.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

wow that sucks lol. Well any plant really works... as live plants house them


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Well at my local wal-mart they sell live plant bulbs. would that work?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

live plant bulbs? for aquarium? hmm... I have never seen them to be honest  I am pretty sure it is anything live.


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

The Bulbs most of the time are a waste of money and just never grow. Some people have success. Mine failed, I have heard of people who lets their failed ones dry out again and then tried a year later and they worked @[email protected]


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

I won't buy them then. I will have to beg my mom one day to drive me to go get floating plants.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

....how can you tell there are eggs in the nest? lol. Just wondering...


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

You can see them in between the bubbles will be solid round white things... and you will occasionally see things fall.


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

I took a closer look at my breeding tank and saw teennyy tiny things moving.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

In the nest or in other places?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

-sighs- my lovely male may have bred... but the babies have yet to hatch. It's been a couple days... if they don't hatch by tomorrow then that means they do not exist -.- the nest, does look thicker in some spots (whiter) so I am pretty sure those are the eggs.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I have faith he wouldnt tend to it if it didnt have eggs


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

yeah im aggreeing with creat here, if he is under there religously doing stuff, he;s there for a reason


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well there's nothing there, he lost interest, so yeah... All well. There's always next time


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Remind me how long did you leave the female in there for sometimes after a lot of failed embraces they dont try for a while but I have noticed if their arent many/ any eggs in the nest the male will let the female near him eventually.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Four days. He squeezed her 5 times. However she apparently went up and popped some bubbles (nest was full when I left) and when I came back here was a horseshoe of bubbles, which after he moved them which I assumed was to avoid fungus...


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

He might have just abandoned the nest to start a new one I have seen it happen, males are sometimes freakishly picky and normally the number of times they embrace for me is around 20 for newbies sense the first about ten they have no idea what they are doing


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmmm okay good to know 

How long after should I take her out after they spawn?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Me if its a heavily plated tank I wait about 12 if she hasnt come out of hiding in that time then remove her thats my personal time line


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmmm perhaps I shall try again. Right now (I don't care if people say they don't pair up) she likes just him. She tried jumping out of her container to his tank :/ was so weird... She's perfectly fine of course lol (a bit strange.... But fine)


----------

